
Ask HN: If I ran a one day "CI / DevOps with Python and Salt" would you attend? - lifeisstillgood
I am writing a book on SaltStack and using Python for Continuous Integration and Delivery.  I want to understand how people new to Salt learn it - and it seems best to do that in a small group, learning intensely.<p>It would probably be a weekend somewhere central, groups no more than 5 or so, priced just to cover costs.<p>Inspired by https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6273823
======
samstave
Yes, where would this be? Central what?

~~~
lifeisstillgood
London

~~~
jonesetc
That surely makes attending difficult, but I'd certainly watch it if possible.
This is exactly what I'm about to tackle at work(entry build engineer).

~~~
lifeisstillgood
Cool - drop me a line and we'll arrange something

------
groundCode
I would be interested

